

Apple Study: Why People Bought Android Phones Instead Of iPhones - NonEUCitizen
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/Why-People-Bought-Android-Phones-Instead-Of-3787086.php

======
january14n
Android Phones are more affordable compare to iPhones.

